# 35l "Keep on rockin!"



## -serok- (18 Apr 2018)

Hello folks!

How are you doing? Long time nothing new from me, I've been busy with a lot of things and work. But I want to show you my latest nano tank that won the live contest "The Art of the planted Aquarium 2018" in Magdeburg / Germany. I'm still very, very happy about that!

Here is the final photo of the tank. It's still running at home place in my livingroom. I hope you like it.

*Final full tank shot:*




 


*Title: Keep on rockin!*

*Dimensions: 42x32x28cm*

*CO2: Pressurized CO2 *

*Filtration: External Filter with 360l/h*

*Lights: Chihiro Serie A*

*Photo Period:* From 11am to 20pm

*Fertilisation: Aqua Rebell Products, mainly AR GH Boost N / Makro Basic NPK / Micro Basic Fe*

*Substrate: Tropica Powder Soil / ADA Nile Sand*

*Hardscape: Dark Pagoda Rocks*

*Flora: 
- Hemianthus callitrichoides Cuba
- Rotala mexicana Goias
- Hemianthus glomeratus
- Riccardia spec.
- Fissidens fontanus
- Vesicularia dubyana "Mini Christmas"
- Unknown Moss called "Bucephalandra Moss"
- Crepidomanes malabaricum
- three different types of tiny Bucephalandra*

*Fauna:
- Neocaridina davidi (heteropoda) var. rili
- Clithon spec.*

*Journal Link: There is no journal yet.*


*Additional photos:*


----------



## Tim Harrison (18 Apr 2018)

Congratulations on your win Andy, well deserved


----------



## -serok- (18 Apr 2018)

Thank you Tim!


----------



## Angus (18 Apr 2018)

This tank presses all the right buttons, the tank looks so much bigger than it actually is too, love it.


----------



## kadoxu (19 Apr 2018)

I've seen a video about this contest... they said the winner was pretty much a unanimous decision! Congrats!


----------



## -serok- (19 Apr 2018)

Thanks a lot guys!



kadoxu said:


> I've seen a video about this contest... they said the winner was pretty much a unanimous decision! Congrats!


They said that?! Mmhh... Did not know this


----------



## kadoxu (19 Apr 2018)

Found the video... it was @George Farmer
And apparently you explain how you did it in the video as well!


----------



## Kezzab (19 Apr 2018)

Congrats. Great tank.


----------



## Bolota (20 Apr 2018)

Hi Andy,
I've seen your blog on moss  (I got it translated in google...). Your way is going for DSM. In case we want to fill the tank on day 1, have you any other tips? Or do you just glue it like everybody else?


----------



## -serok- (24 Apr 2018)

Hi folks!

@kadoxu 
Aaahhh.... That Video... 

@Kezzab
Thank you very much!

@Bolota
The moss mud method does only work in combination with a drystart. If you want to flood the tank from the first day on, you can pin down pieces of moss under little stones or in bricks in stones or wood. Or you use glue or string to fix moss to the hardscape. But I would prefer the first option


----------



## TheAquascaper (8 May 2018)

Great scape, the scale you’ve achieved is that small tank is awesome!


----------



## Jayefc1 (8 May 2018)

Wow Andy just amazing congrats


----------



## -serok- (8 May 2018)

Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## Deano3 (10 May 2018)

Stunning tank well deserved , congrats and keep up the good work

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## -serok- (10 May 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## mooncake (5 Jun 2018)

I love the textures in this. Amazing scale, like others have said too


----------



## -serok- (8 Jun 2018)

Thank you very much!


----------

